# rib rubs



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Barbecue Teriyaki Sauce
*_ 
3/4 c. soy sauce
1 tbsp. Sake or other wine
1/2 c. sugar
1 tsp. grated or ground ginger
1 clove garlic or
1/8 tsp. garlic powder
_ 
Soak meat in sauce for at least an hour before cooking. Grill chicken, shrimp, beef, fish, ribs as desired. Serve with extra sauce heated. 



*Basic Beef BBQ Sauce
*_ 
1 can tomato sauce
1 can tomato paste
1 tbsp. brown sugar
2 tbsp. vinegar
2 tbsp. olive oil
3 cloves garlic, crushed
4 tbsp. minced onion
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. dry mustard
2 tsp. cayenne
1 tsp. ground pepper
_ 
Heat oil in a saucepan. Add onion and garlic; cook until slightly brown. Stir in remaining ingredients; bring to a boil and reduce heat. Apply to ribs.


*Tennessee BBQ Sauce
*_ 
1 1/2 c. ketchup
1 med. onion, chopped
1/4 c. brown sugar
2 1/2 tbsp. apple cider vinegar
2 tbsp. vegetable oil
2 tbsp. bourbon
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 tsp. dry mustard
1/2 tsp. hot pepper sauce
_ 
SautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji] onion and garlic in oil until tender. Add other ingredients and mix well. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and let simmer for 10 minutes. 




*Orange Barbeque Sauce
*_ 
6 oz. chili sauce
1/4 c. orange juice
1/4 c. soy sauce
1/4 c. molasses
2 tbsp. vinegar
2 tbsp. onion, grated
1/2 tsp. ginger, grated
2 tsp. hot pepper sauce 
_ 
Combine all ingredients in a large saucepan. Stir to blend then bring to a boil and let it cool. Makes about 1 1/4 cups. Will keep for a brief period if refrigerated. Serve with barbequed ribs, roast chicken or beef.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Beef Short Ribs With Zesty Sauce
*_ 
3 lbs. beef short ribs, cut into 6-inch lengths


_ 
*FOR THE SAUCE:
*_ 
1/4 c. olive oil
1 med. Spanish onion, chopped
1 tbsp. chopped garlic
2 lg. tomatoes, peeled and chopped
1/2 c. apple cider
1/4 c. balsamic vinegar
2 tbsp. catsup
1 1/2 tbsp. chopped fresh basil
1 1/2 tbsp. prepared mustard
1 1/2 tbsp. sugar
1/2 tsp. ground coriander
1/2 tsp. ground cumin
_ 
To make the sauce: In a saucepan or large skillet heat oil. Add onions and garlic and saute 5 minutes or until translucent. Add remaining sauce ingredients. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Process in a blender or food processor until smooth. Chill in refrigerator until ready to use or up to 3 weeks.
Make 4 vertical cuts about 1-inch apart in each short rib from top of rib to the bone. Place ribs and 1 1/2 cups sauce in jumbo resealable plastic bag. Close bag and marinate in refrigerator overnight. Chill remaining 1/2 cup sauce.
Remove ribs from bag and discard used sauce. Place ribs in center of cooking grate. Grill 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 hours or until tender. Brush with reserved 1/2 cup sauce during last 20 minutes of grilling. 





*Zesty Short Ribs
*_ 
3 lbs. beef short ribs, cut into 6-inch lengths


_ 
*FOR THE SAUCE:
*_ 
1/4 c. olive oil
1 med. Spanish onion, chopped
1 tbsp. chopped garlic
2 lg. tomatoes, peeled and chopped
1/2 c. apple cider
1/4 c. balsamic vinegar
2 tbsp. catsup
1 1/2 tbsp. chopped fresh basil
1 1/2 tbsp. prepared mustard
1 1/2 tbsp. sugar
1/2 tsp. ground coriander
1/2 tsp. ground cumin
_ 
To make the sauce: In a saucepan or large skillet heat oil. Add onions and garlic and saute 5 minutes or until translucent. Add remaining sauce ingredients. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. Process in a blender or food processor until smooth. Chill in refrigerator until ready to use or up to 3 weeks.
Make 4 vertical cuts about 1-inch apart in each short rib from top of rib to the bone. Place ribs and 1/2 cup sauce in jumbo resealable plastic bag. Close bag and marinate in refrigerator overnight. Chill remaining 1/2 cup sauce.
Remove ribs from bag and discard used sauce. Place ribs in center of cooking grate. Grill 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 hours or until tender. Brush with reserved 1/2 cup sauce during last 20 minutes of grilling.







*Cabernet Ribs
FOR THE RUB:
*_ 
2 tsp. dried marjoram
2 tsp. paprika
1 tsp. granulated garlic
1 tsp. light brown sugar
1 tsp. kosher salt
1 tsp. freshly ground black pepper
2 beef rib racks, about
5 lbs.
_ 
To make the rub: In a small bowl combine the rub ingredients. Trim the ribs of any excess fat. Press the rub into the meat, cover with plastic wrap, and refrigerate for 8 to 12 hours.
Allow the ribs to stand at room temperature for 20 to 30 minutes before grilling. Sear over direct medium heat until evenly browned, about 10 minutes, turning once halfway through searing time. Transfer to a heavy-gauge aluminum pan large enough to hold the ribs in one layer. If necessary, cut the ribs into smaller sections.
*FOR THE SAUCE:
*_ 
1 1/2 c. barbecue sauce
1 c. Cabernet Sauvignon
Kosher salt
Freshly ground pepper
_ 
To make the sauce: In a medium saucepan whisk together the sauce ingredients. Bring to a boil over high heat. Pour the sauce over the ribs and tightly cover with aluminum foil.
Grill the ribs over indirect medium heat until very tender, 1 1/2 to 2 hours, turning once halfway through grilling time. Remove the ribs from the pan and cut into one- or two-rib pieces. Skim off any fat from the sauce and season with salt and pepper. Serve the ribs hot with the sauce on the side.
 




*Barbecued Spare-Ribs
*_ 
2 tbsp. vegetable oil
1 garlic clove, crushed
1 lg. onion, finely chopped
5 fluid oz. tomato puree
3 tbsp. lemon juice
1/2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1/2 tsp. dried sage
4 tbsp. light brown sugar
4 fluid oz. beef stock
4 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
2 tbsp. dry mustard
2 lbs. spare ribs, cut into serving pieces
_ 

Prepare barbecue.
Heat oil in a large, heavy saucepan over moderate heat. When hot, add the garlic and onion to the oil and cook for 3 minutes, stirring frequently. Remove saucepan from the heat. Mix the rest of the ingredients and add to those in the saucepan. Put the spareribs on the grid on the barbecue and baste frequently with the sauce until cooked.
Alternatively, put the spare ribs on a rack in a large roasting tin and pour the sauce evenly over the ribs. Bake in the middle of the oven for 1 hour or until the ribs are brown and crisp, basting with the sauce every 15 minutes.


----------



## chrish (May 5, 2007)

*Korean Barbequed Short Ribs
*_ 
5 lb. beef short ribs, 
2 1/2 inches long


_ 
*MARINADE:
*_ 
1 tbsp. sesame seeds
1 c. soy sauce
2 tbsp. sweet rice wine or sherry
3 tbsp. sugar
2 tsp. fresh ginger, finely minced
4 garlic cloves, crushed
2 tbsp. dried red pepper, chopped
_ 
Toast sesame seeds in pan over low flame. Grind sesame seeds in mortar and pestle and add to marinade. Place ribs in a large plastic bag. Combine marinade ingredients and pour over ribs, pressing air out of bag and sealing securely. Marinate in refrigerator at least 4 hours. 
Remove ribs from bag, shaking off excess marinade. Grill ribs over hot mesquite 15 to 20 minutes, turning and basting just before removing from the grill. Ribs are ready when brown and crispy. 





*Grilled Cranberry & Pineapple Ribs
*_ 
6 lb. beef short ribs, in serving size pieces
2 tsp. salt
Dash of pepper
1/2 c. water
2 (13 oz.) jars pineapple preserve
1 c. whole cranberry sauce
2 tbsp. marmalade
1 c. chili sauce
1/2 c. vinegar
_ 
Trim excess fat from ribs and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Place ribs in a Dutch oven and add water. Cover and simmer for approximately 2 hours, or until meat is tender. If necessary during cooking, add water. Drain ribs. 
Combine preserve, cranberry sauce, marmalade, chili sauce and vinegar. Brush some of the glaze mixture over the ribs. Barbecue ribs about 6 inches from coals. Brush ribs with glaze and turn frequently for 15 to 20 minutes. Heat remaining glaze and pass with the ribs. 
 



*Grilled Texas-Style Beef Ribs
*_ 
3 to 4 lbs. beef back ribs (about 8 ribs)*
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. black pepper
1 lg. onion, finely chopped
1/2 c. honey
1/2 c. catsup
1 (4 oz.) can diced green chili peppers, drained
1 tbsp. chili powder
1 clove garlic, minced
1/2 tsp. dry mustard
_ 
Trim fat from ribs. For rub, stir together the salt and black pepper. Sprinkle mixture evenly onto both sides or the ribs; rub into surface. 
In a grill with a cover, arrange preheated coals around a drip pan. Test for medium heat above the pan. Place the ribs on the grill rack directly over the drip pan. Cover and grill for 1 to 1 1/4 hours or until the ribs are tender. Add more coals as needed. 
Meanwhile, for sauce, in a small saucepan, stir together the onion, honey, catsup, chili peppers, chili powder, garlic, and dry mustard. Cook and stir over low heat for 10 minutes. About 10 minutes before the ribs are finished grilling, brush sauce generously over ribs. Continue grilling until glazed. Pass remaining sauce
 






*Back Ribs With Sweet-Savory Sauce
*_ 
Sweet-Savory Sauce (below)
4 1/2 lbs. pork loin back ribs
3 c. water
_ 
Make Sweet-Savory Sauce. Cut ribs into serving pieces. Place ribs in 4 quart Dutch oven; add water. Heat to boiling; reduce heat. Cover and simmer 5 minutes; drain. 
Heat coals or gas grill for indirect heat. Cover and grill pork 5 to 6 inches from medium coals 15 to 20 minutes, brushing with sauce every 3 minutes, until pork is no longer pink and meat begins to pull away from bones. 
Heat any remaining sauce to boiling, stirring constantly; boil and stir 1 minute. Serve sauce with ribs. 
*SWEET-SAVORY SAUCE:
*_ 
1 c. chili sauce
3/4 c. grape jelly
1 tbsp. plus 1 1/2 tsp. dry red wine or beef broth
1 tsp. Dijon mustard
_ 
Heat all ingredients in 1 quart saucepan over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until jelly is melted.


----------



## keywesmoke (May 5, 2007)

hmmm...I was looking for rubs.....


----------



## keywesmoke (May 6, 2007)

excuse me???


----------



## camocook (May 13, 2007)

There are a couple of rubs in this list.


----------

